# Tiggerific



## Brendens_Mom (Oct 4, 2006)

I thought I would get a headstart on Halloween.

















This one is a bit blury but I thought it was still cute..I couldn't delete it...


----------



## Corry (Oct 4, 2006)

Aaaw! He looks so cozy and comfy and cute! Love it!


----------



## Alison (Oct 4, 2006)

Awe! That's one cute Tigger! I think he's grown since last weekend


----------



## Brendens_Mom (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks guys....lol Alison I went to the DR yesterday for his shots (poor baby is all I got to say about that) he is 24 inches and 13lbs...I would have to say he is getting bigger...lol


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 4, 2006)

Boy he sure does look an awful lot like his mama.


----------



## Brendens_Mom (Oct 4, 2006)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Boy he sure does look an awful lot like his mama.



lol I don't know if I should be happy or feel sorry for him..lol....


----------



## photo gal (Oct 5, 2006)

Awwwwwww......so sweet!!  Thanks for sharing these......they made me smile!!  : )


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 22, 2006)

Brendens_Mom said:
			
		

> lol I don't know if I should be happy or feel sorry for him..lol....



Happy for him of course. Sadly, he doesn't seem to have your troll hair.


----------

